# FluffyAudio - Simple Cello - Intro Price ending soon!



## paoling (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello guys, we just wanted to announce the release of our newest shiny library:
Simple Cello!

Sampled in the same environment of Venice Modern Strings, this library aims to be a quick and useful good sounding solo cello for any kind of music! If you own or already know Simple Violin you know what we are talking about here!



It doesn't end here: Simple Cello is FREE of Venice Modern Strings users and also is at an introductory pricing of 39$/39€ till the end of this month!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 18, 2019)

As usual for Fluffy Audio, beautiful tone.


----------



## kclements (Jul 18, 2019)

Agreed. Very nice sounding. Pretty sure this is a buy for me.


----------



## Henu (Jul 18, 2019)

Holy effing shit. This is something I'd put under the famous "no-brainer" category.


----------



## David Cuny (Jul 18, 2019)

I've already got a bunch of cellos, so I can't really justify the purchase, but... this _does_ sound lovely.


----------



## Rob (Jul 18, 2019)

Love these simple instruments of yours, guys...


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 18, 2019)

True legato? Is C the lowest note or it can go a little lower? Sounds beautiful.

EDIT:



3+ octaves note range
*True Legato with full sustained note after legato*
*Rebowings*


----------



## AllanH (Jul 18, 2019)

Lovely tone. Somehow it sounds a lot better than the Simple Violin, at least to my ears. 

I like the concept; this addresses nearly everything I would use a solo instrument for.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 18, 2019)

Gonna purchase. 
Trusting that Simple Cello will enhance current list of solo cellos acquired over years …. topped by Tina Guo.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jul 18, 2019)

Ouch, sounds lovely!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello guys, hello Paolo

This one has a wonderfull tone. It has everything I would ever need from a cello. The big disadvantage? Why the heck didn´t you come 5 years EARLIER?  Unfortunately the only instrument that I already got in several great editions is the cello... and I don´t need one more. 
So I immediately went back to your simple violin..only to find what Alan already stated: this cello is a lot better, at least comparing the demos. I would love if you would revise the simple violin and perhaps add a "simple viola". I also have several editions of these but each and everyone has another drawback. Funnily enough I alway use the oldest and cheapest one because it did not get lost in frills and fringes but has mostly all what I was searching: a simple violin  So please go on and bring us a lot more "simple" editions... I love the idea and :
"I will be there"


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jul 18, 2019)

Diablo3 said:


> Is C the lowest note or it can go a little lower? Sounds beautiful.


The lowest note a 'cello can play is a C..Unless you tune the bottom string down I guess..


----------



## David Cuny (Jul 18, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> The lowest note a 'cello can play is a C..Unless you tune the bottom string down I guess..


This is probably one of those "stickler for accuracy" sample libraries that won't let me play vibrato on the lowest C, either.


----------



## CGR (Jul 18, 2019)

Love me a cello, and bought it soon after I received the email. Only had a quick play along with some piano, but as stated above, a lovely, warm & natural tone and the keyswitches for Staccato, Legato, Poly Legato & Sustain articulations are really useful, making it a very versatile instrument. 4 mic perspectives too. I'm a fan of Fluffy Audio's no nonsense approach. High quality without the hype. Looking forward to creating some tracks with this new cello together with their Steinway B Scoring Piano (another gem).


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 18, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> The lowest note a 'cello can play is a C..Unless you tune the bottom string down I guess..



Since you know more about music than I (no sarcasm) could you tell me if I can play Max Payne Cello theme with this instrument?


----------



## Kony (Jul 18, 2019)

Great sound! Wish it was for Kontakt 5.7 though.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 19, 2019)

I've just watched the official video. This will definitely be on my purchase radar. I already have Simple Violin library and I really like the simplicity concept which is further expanded in this title with the availability of short articulations as well. It sounds both simple and beautiful. This will be a fine alternative to my go-to solo strings libraries (Artisan series from Spitfire Audio).


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 19, 2019)

I just try it today : a beautiful timbre, and a very natural playability, that's really impressive !
I really like the microphone position. The position really make sense in this case (most of time, I'm finding this feature not very useful)
congratulations !


----------



## Heizenhaus (Jul 19, 2019)

Pizzicato would have been nice. Aside of that it's a very nice instrument.


----------



## paoling (Jul 19, 2019)

Pizzicato would be "a little less Simple Cello" :D

I love challenges: here's the Max Payne thing. I added a layer of mysterious soundpad, and the 2nd repetition of the cello theme is done with a strong low cut to imitate the recording of the Max Payne theme (it's really an high passed rec, I guess that is to leave some space to the mysterious bass soundpad).



(so first time the theme sounds, it's the cello with the spot mics only and added reverb. The second time is also heavily filtered to imitate the recording).

The vibrato speed control is very useful here, because it uses the time machine. This helps not only to have a more emotional vibrato in some moments but also to "stretch" the bow to make a bit more narrow emotional bowing in the central section of the phrase.


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 19, 2019)

Wow. So it does have *real *vibrato? I never paid attention to all that vibrato in the original composition until you made this demo of it, lol (no wonder I love that theme -and game ). I read the description it has *Vibrato Speed control*, but the description doesn't really tell if it is real or not. Not that it matters, sounds great to me. Sigh, I will have to buy it now (again, even if it doesn't matter, could you let us know please if it's real or not?). Thanks so much.

P.S. Have you considered adding later Pizzicato? Not that I am that interested in that, but reading comments makes me wonder if doing it as an addon would be nice business (like get Pizzicato addon/update for 15/20 bucks, later down the road?). I mean, if you get a decent/good response on this instrument, maybe it would be worth it? Cheers.


----------



## paoling (Jul 19, 2019)

Real. The vibrato speed (optional patch) is achieved with the Time Machine. Not only affects the vibrato but also the way it performs the whole note (slower vibrato values will make the note to last longer).


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 19, 2019)

Got it!  Thanks so much for replying so I could tell if I should get it or not. May I ask for the midi file of Tax P? Maybe through a PM? That way I could learn more how this instrument works. I use mainly Studio One 4 Pro and sometimes Reaper (Cubase 10 Elements too).


----------



## paoling (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello Diablo3!

Sure here it is (just the small phrase)








Tax Pay.mid


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 20, 2019)

Awesome thanks so much. Love this cello.


----------



## CGR (Jul 20, 2019)

A quick Piano & Cello sketch I played when I first loaded it up:


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 20, 2019)

Very nice music, CGR... but why does the cello player sit 60 feet in the back of the gym?  Joke aside: much too much reverb on him for my taste. The reverb is good though. What is it?


----------



## CGR (Jul 20, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> Very nice music, CGR... but why does the cello player sit 60 feet in the back of the gym?  Joke aside: much too much reverb on him for my taste. The reverb is good though. What is it?


Haha - thanks Sid. Yeah, got carried away with the verb levels there I must admit, but hey, who doesn't like a nice deep reverb?
It's East West Spaces v1 - the Burbank Scoring Stage from memory. Spaces just works and always sounds natural to me (not surprising given the techniques and high-end equipment used to create the impulse responses)


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 21, 2019)

CGR said:


> A quick Piano & Cello sketch I played when I first loaded it up:





Sounds pretty sweet. What piano did you use? Thanks


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 21, 2019)

Bought it! Was in need of another Cello. One day I'll get Venice Strings as well


----------



## CGR (Jul 21, 2019)

Diablo3 said:


> Sounds pretty sweet. What piano did you use? Thanks


It's the EWQL Bosendorfer. The sketch is literally the first thing I played without looking at the keyboard - just assessing the tone and and playability and trying the keyswitch for the Staccato articulation. Added the piano after that.


----------



## VgsA (Jul 21, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> why does the cello player sit 60 feet in the back of the gym?


I love how it sounded like the first part of a viola joke lol


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 21, 2019)

And I knew why I loved the reverb. The Burbank big stage is my standart reverb on EVERYTHING. It makes things sound classical... woody and "chamber-y"... if you don´t "pump up the Bank, just pump it up!"


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 21, 2019)

CGR said:


> It's the EWQL Bosendorfer. The sketch is literally the first thing I played without looking at the keyboard - just assessing the tone and and playability and trying the keyswitch for the Staccato articulation. Added the piano after that.



I also liked how even if it's sitting in the back, the cello has very nice frequencies that still manages to kinda cut through the mix. And weirdly enough it doesn't sound thin. It seems this little instrument wins.

I was waiting for a not so expensive cello but a very good one and suddenly Fluffy come out with this one.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Henu (Jul 21, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> The Burbank big stage is my standart reverb on EVERYTHING



I _knew_ I wasn't alone! It's my absolute favourite of Spaces II.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## bigcat1969 (Jul 21, 2019)

Fluffy rocks! And that's why I am considered always helpful.


----------



## harmaes (Jul 24, 2019)

Great and very usable cello!

I've been in touch with support about a small issue I have. After loading the samples of the patches the time before the UI shows is 10sec in Kontakt 6.11 and instant in 5.8.1? @EvilDragon: Would you know if something is changed between Kontakt 5 and 6 that can influence this?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 24, 2019)

No idea honestly.


----------



## paoling (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello Harry, we just did some tests and there's no difference on our osx systems by loading the library into Kontakt 5.8.1 or Kontakt 6.11. We will do more research, though. Are Kontakt 5 and 6 in the same place on your system? Same drive, etc..

Also I'd like to point out about this cello that the Vibrato Speed patch has the interesting feature of being fruit of a nice intuition that with the Time Machine we could make a nice controllable speed vibrato that is not emulated, but 100% real. While it is a very simple thing to implement (and consumes more ram than the basic patch), it's actually very cool to change the speed of the vibrato during the performance. It sounds way much realistic than any kind of emulation and it doesn't involve the use of crossfading which rarely sounds acceptable on solo strings (and no, phase alignment on strings doesn't work, since on string instruments, contrary to brass, the harmonics are all misaligned).

In definitive, we are quite proud of this little instrument


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 24, 2019)

Timestretching messes with phases in a different way, indeed, but as long as it's within the acceptable range of timestretching in general it shouldn't be very noticeable (which I assume you aren't going above +/-10% speed increase/decrease?).

One other problem with timestretching vibratos (or any other articulation, for that matter) is that it also timestretches the room sound... Which is definitely a problem for wetter libraries.


----------



## harmaes (Jul 24, 2019)

paoling said:


> Hello Harry, we just did some tests and there's no difference on our osx systems by loading the library into Kontakt 5.8.1 or Kontakt 6.11. We will do more research, though. Are Kontakt 5 and 6 in the same place on your system? Same drive, etc..



I’m using Windows 10.
Both Kontakt 5.8.1 and 6.11 are on my C drive. I’ve tried to unload my virus scanner and also added the Kontakt and simple cello folders to the ignore list of the virus scanner. This didn’t solve the slow UI loading in Kontakt 6.11. Might be a specific setting although both 5.8.1 and 6.11 have similar settings. I use many other libraries without problems in Kontakt 6.11


----------



## Mason (Jul 24, 2019)

I would have gotten it if it had a higher range.


----------



## nyxl (Jul 26, 2019)

harmaes said:


> Great and very usable cello!
> 
> I've been in touch with support about a small issue I have. After loading the samples of the patches the time before the UI shows is 10sec in Kontakt 6.11 and instant in 5.8.1? @EvilDragon: Would you know if something is changed between Kontakt 5 and 6 that can influence this?


I'm having exactly the same issue with Kontakt 6.1.1 on Windows 10 in Cubase 8.5. Cubase does not respond at all for several seconds after loading the patch (maybe until the samples are fully loaded?). After that, I can use the instrument without problems.
Loading works without any issues using Kontakt 5.8.1 for me as well, thanks for the idea to try that!


----------



## constaneum (Jul 28, 2019)

paoling said:


> Hello Harry, we just did some tests and there's no difference on our osx systems by loading the library into Kontakt 5.8.1 or Kontakt 6.11. We will do more research, though. Are Kontakt 5 and 6 in the same place on your system? Same drive, etc..
> 
> Also I'd like to point out about this cello that the Vibrato Speed patch has the interesting feature of being fruit of a nice intuition that with the Time Machine we could make a nice controllable speed vibrato that is not emulated, but 100% real. While it is a very simple thing to implement (and consumes more ram than the basic patch), it's actually very cool to change the speed of the vibrato during the performance. It sounds way much realistic than any kind of emulation and it doesn't involve the use of crossfading which rarely sounds acceptable on solo strings (and no, phase alignment on strings doesn't work, since on string instruments, contrary to brass, the harmonics are all misaligned).
> 
> In definitive, we are quite proud of this little instrument



Paoling. Are we going to get an update for Simple Violin ? just curious


----------



## paoling (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello!
At the moment we haven't planned an update for Simple Violin. But who knows, actually it is a nice idea.

Simple Cello is on its intro pricing for a few hours now! And also we have started a summer sale!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jul 30, 2019)

paoling said:


> Hello!
> At the moment we haven't planned an update for Simple Violin. But who knows, actually it is a nice idea.
> 
> Simple Cello is on its intro pricing for a few hours now! And also we have started a summer sale!


The Cello feels like a really great addition to Venice Modern Strings. I'd be delighted if there'd be a Simple Violin/Viola/Bass one day too (even as a paid update), having the same sound and the same GUI.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 1, 2019)

Site down...again...


----------



## JEPA (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello! How does "Simple Violin" perform with only 1 dynamic layer but controlling volume? thanks


----------



## AndyP (Aug 22, 2019)

JEPA said:


> Hello! How does "Simple Violin" perform with only 1 dynamic layer but controlling volume? thanks


Simple violin has a wonderful tone and I almost like this violin best. For the price there is nothing better (maybe the already mentioned solo violin B from performance samples which is free). It sounds way better, warmer, more emotional than VSL. I'm not missing layers here.
Unfortunately you can't set the attack phase, or I haven't found this function yet, so a live recording is much harder than with the cello.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 24, 2019)

Hard in baby


----------



## river angler (Nov 23, 2019)

Can some kind soul tell me if this cello responds to key velocity as opposed to using the dreaded mod wheel? I know it only has one dynamic layer but am hoping that one can at least control the initial volume of each played note via key velocity (same question goes for the Simple Violin if any user happens to have both libraries) Thanks!


----------



## paoling (Nov 23, 2019)

In Simple Cello velocity controls if the first note is performed with an up-stroke (so with a little crescendo) or with a down-stroke (with a little accented attack). For the rest the modwheel does it. Simple Violin just has one kind of attack.

A nice thing of Simple Cello though is that (as in Simple Violin) the full sustain after the Legato is played in a somewhat "emotional" way, so if you just keep the modwheel stable the instrument will anyway have some kind of inbound dynamic.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 23, 2019)

river angler said:


> Can some kind soul tell me if this cello responds to key velocity as opposed to using the dreaded mod wheel? I know it only has one dynamic layer but am hoping that one can at least control the initial volume of each played note via key velocity (same question goes for the Simple Violin if any user happens to have both libraries) Thanks!



The "dreaded modwheel" is necessary to sculpt real cello/violin performances. As a keyboard player, I initially had the same reaction but quickly came to realize that the modwheel is necessary:

If you e.g want a sustained note to increase in volume/dynamics, you cannot do that with key velocity, as you've already "hit" the keys. The only two practical choices are aftertouch (the synth player's typical method) and the modwheel or some other CC. That being said, there is a staccato overlay that helps a bit and is velocity sensitively.


----------



## river angler (Nov 23, 2019)

AllanH said:


> The "dreaded modwheel" is necessary to sculpt real cello/violin performances. As a keyboard player, I initially had the same reaction but quickly came to realize that the modwheel is necessary:
> 
> If you e.g want a sustained note to increase in volume/dynamics, you cannot do that with key velocity, as you've already "hit" the keys. The only two practical choices are aftertouch (the synth player's typical method) and the modwheel or some other CC. That being said, there is a staccato overlay that helps a bit and is velocity sensitively.


Thanks for you response!

Sure I understand this of course but rarely use a mod wheel. I often use aftertouch and a volume pedal when the VI architecture allows it. Chris Heins instruments are cleverly scripted to allow a combination of velocity + cc of your choice: an implementation I've not seen elsewhere. I prefer to write concentrating on the initial dynamics created by key velocity as I do with Orchestral Tools where one can choose between xfade and velocity.

Each to his own! I just prefer to feel the initial strike of the keys is in control of how hard or soft the initial tone and volume is. If I then need to swell I add that afterwards.
I look for instruments that allow velocity control of initial volume/timbre dynamics because I also use them for live performance on stage.


----------



## paoling (Nov 23, 2019)

river angler said:


> Thanks for you response!
> 
> Sure I understand this of course but rarely use a mod wheel. I often use aftertouch and a volume pedal when the VI architecture allows it. Chris Heins instruments are cleverly scripted to allow a combination of velocity + cc of your choice: an implementation I've not seen elsewhere. I prefer to write concentrating on the initial dynamics created by key velocity as I do with Orchestral Tools where one can choose between xfade and velocity.
> 
> ...




40 seconds solution for your need:








40secVeloSimpleCello.mov


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com






(But I agree with AllanH points :-P )


----------



## river angler (Nov 23, 2019)

paoling said:


> 40 seconds solution for your need:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video! (There was no audio by the way on this) ...From what I could see you were signing velocity to the amp envelope yes?,,, which I appreciate wd of course give me velocity control over any VI that doesn't have it intrinsically implemented... but not the timbre dynamics- although of course Fluffys only has one dynamic layer anyway!


----------



## AllanH (Nov 23, 2019)

I went for both the simple violin and simple cello. They may well be favorite-sounding solo string instruments - they are beautiful and somehow sound "just they way" I expect a real violin and cello to sound. I'm thrilled. The violin is a bit tricky to program for faster passages, but I'm very pleased overall.


----------



## Paul_P (Nov 25, 2019)

I just purchased Simple Violin for (29$).

There's some pretty bad ringing of the recording space (if I'm interpreting properly) on the middle A and Gb. Pretty strident.


----------

